# What was the hard project ever build????



## hinshawracing (Nov 8, 2010)

What was the hardest project ever build that you build??would you do it again???


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 8, 2010)

I would have to say it was the Peewee V4 build. It took me a year and a few months. Alot of parts and things had to fit exactly. I learned alot doing it.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3415.0


Would I do it again?
Yes I am only this time in the form of a V8. You start out making the cool looking pieces first and then you find yourself trying to finish this part or that part. If you don't rush and have no deadline it can be quite fun and the next thing you know a year has passed and you have another running engine, or two?

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9609.0


----------



## Artie (Nov 8, 2010)

The hardest Ive ever done is the current marine twin..no, wait... thats the ONLY one Ive ever done..... ;D 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?board=28.0

This has been difficult for me because its been my introduction to model engine manufacturing and therefore a huge, steep learning curve.....

Do it again? Absolutely and a flat twin like Lakc is doing is high on the list... 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11215.0

.......although I do have some lovely 80mm bar that I can see gorgeous a V8 block peeping out from.... like Steve's. Steve, did I tell you that on one of my computers your V8 is the screen saver? Niiiiice.....

Rob T


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 8, 2010)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Steve, did I tell you that on one of my computers your V8 is the screen saver?



That is too cool!


----------



## Artie (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats because your v8 is too cool! Every one who sees it asks about it...



			
				stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> That is too cool!


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 8, 2010)

The hardest one for me was the first one. I went into this without any knowledge of model engines. Before my first build I thought it took an engineer to make an engine. It is all downhill from the first one. 

Would I do it again? Yes, many times. Although I cant make a "First Engine" twice, each engine has it's fair share of "Firsts". And that is what makes this hobby so fun. Not to mention, *Were Building Fricken Engines!!!*

Kel


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 8, 2010)

This was a joint project between another model engineer and me. First drawings were started in 2002. We built several of these and the finishing touches were put on this spring.

It is a gauge 1 ditcher used for maintaining the right of way on a railroad. A steam shovel on rails to clean out the ditches along the rails to provide drainage.  This model is steam powered with one engine running everything through clutches and brakes. The engine has two 0.344 bore cylinders. There are 5 clutches and 2 brakes that are radio controlled. The movements are move forward and backward on the tracks, slew the entire top section to any angle, raise and lower the main boom, raise and lower the scoop boom, open the shovel to release the load. Lots of bevel gears and a good sized hand full of spur gears.

The photos are intermediate ones during construction. Although completely painted and detailed out now, the early photos show more of the mechanics.

At my age, I don't think I would be able to continue machining long enough to complete another project this big. But if I were 10 years younger...............
Gail in NM


----------



## steamer (Nov 9, 2010)

Geez Gail, that's georgous! :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 9, 2010)

th_confused0052 th_confused0052 th_confused0052 th_confused0052 Speechless, I say speechless Gail!!!


 Ron


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 9, 2010)

Holy cow Gail, that's amazing! What else have you got stashed away? Got a vid?

My Hoglet has certainly been the most time consuming, I guess staying focused is the hardest part for me...

Edit; Added photo;


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave, Ron and Kevin.

Kevin: Staying focused is a real problem on long term projects. It certainly was on the ditcher. Your Hoglet project was/is very impressive. I still remember your "happy dance" when the engine first started. Put a photo or a link in here for the newcomers who may not remember or have seen it.

I have built several other gauge 1 live steam locos, but this was the most complex and time consuming. Here is a short video of one of the early steam trials (in 2005 I think) when we were still sorting out clutch details and learning how to run the transmitter for the radio control. Shows basic operation of everything except movement on the track. Later we modified the transmitter sticks which helped operation. 
Gail in NM
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVnqHXbH7WQ[/ame]


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Gail.

That ditcher sure has some great action! Thanks for the vid.


----------



## steamer (Nov 11, 2010)

My Boat....










Boiler engine and boat....13 years....with a few distractions in between for sure....

Dave


----------



## Artie (Nov 11, 2010)

Dave, THAT is aboslutely gorgeous. You must be very proud every time that hits the water.... well done mate. :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2010)

Gail, Kevin and Dave,

All three are wonderful. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Dave, I couldn't help but notice the funnel guys on your boat. There's more than one old style destroyer that's had a beautifully bent funnel because our anchor clanking friends want everything taunt and shipshape in harbour. On lighting up it's oh so easy to forget to slacken off said guys. There but for the grace of god...................................go I.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys!....I do enjoy her a great deal...though I think she owns me.....not the other way around :

What's not showing on the back side of the funnel is a large spring in the guy.  It lets everything move a little....not a lot, but enough to not let it turn into a "L" instead of a funnel ;D


Bob, gotta go read "The Sand Pebbles"...... ;D


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 16, 2010)

One of the hardest things to do lately is to get started on something  Anything lately. Trying to get remotivated by catching up on messages here !!

Mike


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 20, 2010)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave, Ron and Kevin.
> 
> Kevin: Staying focused is a real problem on long term projects. It certainly was on the ditcher. Your Hoglet project was/is very impressive. I still remember your "happy dance" when the engine first started. Put a photo or a link in here for the newcomers who may not remember or have seen it.
> 
> ...


Why can I not see any steam from the stack,the flap is open and pressure on the gauge but no steam.
Son


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 20, 2010)

Don,
Mostly it's because I live in the high desert part of the Southwest part of the US where humidity above 15 to 20 percent means that it is raining, and that is not too often. It is rare to see a steam plume even from a lifted safety valve except in the winter. Conditions have to be just right. When we get a plume from the stack on a locomotive then all the cameras come out for a photo session.

Also, because of the long slender exhaust stack, most of the steam has condensed before it reaches the top of the stack. Where the exhaust from the cylinders join there is a down leg that dumps into a "grunge" tank that collects much of the steam oil and the condensed water as it runs down the inside of the exhaust stack. It is drained with a syringe after every run. That keeps steam oil from being splattered everywhere. Without that, the "grunge" collects in the bottom of the exhaust pipe and then comes out in globs and always seems to end up on my glasses. Since the cylinders are small, 0.344 inch (9mm close enough) there is not enough velocity in the stack to keep it clear. 

The exhaust flap on the American Hoist ditcher, which this is patterned after, was a manual operation with an operating rod reaching down to the fireman's area. The model followed this pattern so the flap is opened and closed by hand.

Gail in NM 

PS A day late, but Happy Birthday, Don.


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Gail,Super model,sent it to my brother and he asked why no steam,now I can tell him as if I knew all the time.
Don


----------

